# Give up on Porter Cable 55160 Omnijig?



## beeser (Mar 29, 2017)

I acquired a Porter Cable 55160 Omnijig second hand but it didn't include any of the template, which I'm finding extremely hard to find because they're discontinued. Is there a source for these or should I just junk the thing?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beeser said:


> I acquired a Porter Cable 55160 Omnijig second hand but it didn't include any of the template, which I'm finding extremely hard to find because they're discontinued. Is there a source for these or should I just junk the thing?


gift it to somebody that already has one...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's why I tend to buy new, and mostly what the folks here recommend. Sears has left the scene on replacement parts, Porter Cable is owned by a brand exploiting corporation which seems to have zero woodworkers in management. Abandon brands that abandon users.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

beeser said:


> I acquired a Porter Cable 55160 Omnijig second hand but it didn't include any of the template, which I'm finding extremely hard to find because they're discontinued. Is there a source for these or should I just junk the thing?


I didn't even know what you were talking about, until I looked it up. Apparently you didn't check eBay, I just took a very brief look, but there are some for that model there. But, from looking at those templates, if I were in need of any I'd just get the dimensions, and make some - doesn't look like rocket science.


----------



## tolozarb (Nov 13, 2017)

*Mr Brazolot*

Hello I am looking for a porter cable 55160 Omnijig. Are you willing to sell this one?


----------

